# what fruits/veggies i should not feed my bearded dragon?



## bhamgreg (Nov 21, 2008)

I know the obvious ice berg lettuce, and limited amounts of spinach. I also know avocado and rhubarb is deadly

I have also been told strong citrus fruit is not good for them. What else is a bad idea to feed this little guy. (3months old currently)

I have a good list of whats ok or great to feed him but i'd like to be well informed on things that are bad for him so i know for sure to avoid them when varying his diet.

His staple diet for the veggie world so far as been collards and various bits of squash. He also is in love with english peas. But I'm only giving him one every now and then. And of course he gets crickets often. (dusted once a week)

My problem is he is picky and likes to not eat his collards unless I "trick" him into thinking they are something else.


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 21, 2008)

i don't know if this is acceptable for beardies, but i mix up my minced veggies with a bit of high quality moist cat food for my blue tongue skink. she hardly ever refuses, and i can make sure she's getting her veggies.


----------



## mouse (Nov 21, 2008)

mine like mustard greens and kale, sqash and zuccini. but when they are little they eat more crix and mealworms and not much veggies, but when they get older they eat more veggies. of course my goofballs "stalked" their veggies .
i even made them a salad - mixed up some veggies, tossed some mealworms and calicium powder on it and voila...dinner is served


----------



## bhamgreg (Nov 21, 2008)

ya I know younger ones eat less veggies. But I still want him to get soem greens in him. bugs arent really rich in the same nutrients as leafy greens.
I may try some spring mixed leafy greens they are a lil less bitter in flavor and easier to chew.

I have found that he is absolutly in love with english peas and squash but niether of those is very rich in the kind of vitamins that leafy greens are.

It'll be easier when hes older I can give him a much more varied salad to work with.


----------



## GailC (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is a pretty decend list of fruits/veggies for dragons and please, never feed him cat food.

http://www.beautifuldragons.503xtreme.com/Nutrition.html


----------



## bhamgreg (Nov 23, 2008)

lord no i dont even like to give my pets any of that canned petfood crap "designed for" bearded dragons outside of nutrient supplement dust.
thx for that table. seems olives might be a great supplement for him till he develops a taste for his collards.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Nov 23, 2008)

bhamgreg said:


> I may try some spring mixed leafy greens they are a lil less bitter in flavor and easier to chew.


the problem with most "spring mix" that u buy in a store is the contain a good amount of Romain and spinach, both of which are not very good for reptiles...anything labeled "Lettuce" is really low in any sorta nutrition and spinach has a 20:1 phosphorus to calcium ratio and phosphates are bad in high amounts (that goes for people too.) some of the greens ive learned to be good are Mustard, Collard, Dandelion, Turnip, Carrot and radish greens as well as parsley and endive. find a few u'll eat regularly and mix them up with some squash and sweet potato or carrots, about 70% green to 30% hearty veg.


----------



## bhamgreg (Nov 23, 2008)

ya i've been readign a bit more and i think im gonna go grab some mustard greens and carrots with the tops. apparently olives and prickly pear cactus are extremly good for him as well and high in calcium. I may have to try those as well since he seems so picky at such a young age.


on an unrelated note i woke this mornign to find a small spider had wandered in his tank and he was rather frightened by it. ever heard of a beardie being actually scared of a spider or any bug in particular.


----------

